# Aquaponics



## DirtyHarry (Mar 8, 2012)

Is anybody into aquaponics? If so, care to share your setup and where you buy your equipment, etc.?


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I have several aquaponics systems.
All you really need are some containers that will hold water, some piping, and a pump.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Halfway does aquaponics. or is it Hydroponics.. 
I have been reading about it and would love to start a small set up.. I've even grown a few dinner's worth of lettuce on a stryofoam floating thing in my fishtank during the winter.. but the gold fish do eat the roots after a while.. so I may try a pot across the top with a bell siphon and a small pump to pump the fishtank water up to the pot.


----------

